# Who was/is qualitytoy seller / a.k.a. Mark Clark?



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Anybody ever buy from him? 

Obviously he was moving REH stuff...


gone from ebay as of a few days ago.....


just wondering what you may know....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have had very favorable dealings with this seller. 
With over 4400 noted positive feedback, it is sad to see him gone. He is one of the few that has ever sent me something extra along with purchased items.
Were you stuck with an incomplete transaction?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I have had very favorable dealings with this seller.
> With over 4400 noted positive feedback, it is sad to see him gone. He is one of the few that has ever sent me something extra along with purchased items.
> Were you stuck with an incomplete transaction?


I was!

Dave


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I was also!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mark Clark has several e-bay names.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mark Clark and his dad BOTH sold under that name, and a few others. I've bought several things from him. Most items were as descirbed but some were not. I bought a few items he listed as "C-10" only to get used and broken bodies. I bought what was supposed to be a mint Lionel Vette body and instead of sending me one mint body.. he sent me 4 bodies with glue marks and platic melts all over them.... and then he wouldn't refund my money. That was the last time I bought from him. I know he's operated under at least 3 different names over the lat 2 yrs or so. 

That was the last time I bought from him. I would pay with paypal on the spot and it would still take up to 6 weeks to get my stuff sent.

He started off good, but the more I dealt with him, the less he tried. I think alot of dealers take their regulars for granted, only to loose them later on. 

AS for getting extra stuff for free, that never happened to me. Slotcar Central is the only dealer I get free extras from... most of them I past on to those who bought my Aurora Commericals DVD. 

My favorite ebay dealers are:
slotcar central
tubtrack
slotfather
bear6969
among a few others.


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

*Do tell.....*

What other names has/does he go by?


I bought from him off ebay several times and all was cool...

Apparantly his account got hacked and he may be back.....


I hope I get whats supposed to be coming as well as the rest of you.


Let me know....


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just finished a deal with him. and every thing went well and he also included a set of barrels. I tried to leave positive feedback for him on ebay and was told he was no longer a registered user. I email him about that and have never got a reply. He seemed like a real nice guy from our emailings.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark Clark use to be at the Midwest Slot Car Show. I dealt with him there and we had a good talk that day. He seemed like a decent person to me. 
I never had any Ebay dealings with him though.
There was a thread about him on this BB or SCCBB a couple of years ago.

FYI, don't buy REH stock from Ebay sellers. One of them mentioned on this thread sells it on Ebay for more than double the price you can pay at a Hobby Store that can get it from REH. 

I saw a starting bid of $9.99 for the A/FX Billboards. My local hobby store got them from REH and I paid $4.99, and I didn't pay shipping. Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

not to sound stupid, but what does REH stand for?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think it's just the guy's initials... Robert E. Haines, or something like that. Incidentally, he's the guy who bought up all Aurora's surplus Tjet chassis back in the day (back when AFX came out?), so when you buy them from a dealer or hobby store or wherever, that's where THEY got them. There are loads of fun urban legends about how many pallets or truckloads or freight train cars full of them he actually bought... anybody have a good one to share? 

--rick


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey all, speaking of REH and the buyout of all the t-jet chassis. Bob at Bobs Hobby shop by me told me in Watervliet MI, he had the chance to buy all of auroras t-jet chassis just before the REH guy bought them. Bob said he could have got them all insanely cheap, but he would have had to buy 30,000 of them, I think thats what he said, I could ask him again, I think he is still kicking himself for not buying them, but at the time he said he had new in cube t-jets cars for 2 bucks each that he couldn't get rid of. I will have to ask him again the exact number he had the chance to buy, then maybe we would know if its time to stock up on them, they can't last forever. I will ask him next weekend.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bob told me that same story about his chance to buy those T-Jet chassies.
He said .09 cents per chassie is the price he would have had to pay. And yes he does regret it now, but at that time T-Jet stuff wasn't selling well.

I don't know what REH stands for but you have to have a hobby store, and show proof of it, and be in business for 3 years to buy from them. 

The rumors we hear in this hobby about the stuff people have stashed are fun to listen to. I've heard them about REH and Bob's Hobby Shop. 
I heard one about a kid who brought a paper grocery sack of T-Jet slot cars to the Midwest Slot Car Show when it was at Dolton. Before anyone could make him an offer or see what cars he had, he left. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

VideoJimmy, you realize the first two e-bay names on your fave seller list is/are Mark Clark....

My two negatives (two auctions won together) came from him/them. The name used was toybuyer1116, which is apparently still in use, though there are no current listings using that name.
He switched to this name from 'buy-aurora-slot-cars' on May 7, 2004.

His store name is : SlotCarCentral . Another name is 'tubtrack' .......there are probably others, at one time he was using around 9 e-bay names at one time.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

dlw,
not quite right, I suppose. Mark Clark is not the guy behind tubtrack and SlotCarCentral! I got a lot from tubtrack, and the name was different, some Bob indeed.

And back to REH: Robert E. Haines is the name behind, thats right. And they had their own brand name also: American Line! They did not only buy the Aurora stock, but nearly every stock of slotcar parts that left the business, in all scales as well!

Michael


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tubtrack is very active on ebay. Weekly he posts tons of stuff. I have made several purchases from him. Outstanding quality and service. Buy any time from Bob, eh! He won't let you down. (He has a very cool personal website that has one of the most extensive Aurora collections of slots and related known to exist. I wish he would adopt me. He can't live forever. LOL!)


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

joez,
wrong again! The guy you were talking about is Bob Beers, he has one of the greatest Aurora collections, Bob Molta is behind tubtrack!

Wow, lots of Bobs around out there ;-)

Michael


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Finally resovled my issues with MArk, I got a refund from paypal after MArk supplied 3 false tracking numbers. ( All went to a dress in NY...go figure think if the guy was gonna try and bilk someone he'd at least use a bogus tracking number from the same bloody state.) Hope he is done for good. Or least gets a ethic class before he is allowed to sell again..

Coach


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah he actually sent me my stuff after I filed a few claims and was shocked to see I had filed the claims stating that a little communication was all that was needed....

Yeah like how about send me my stuff otherwise I will file a item not recieved claim on you for the 10th time.

Strange....he used to be reliable.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I remember people complaining about this guy 4-5 years ago... same complants, same lame excuses from Mark... 

GP


----------

